# Whats a "GOOD" price for a leucistic "patternless" leopard gecko?



## The Juice (Aug 23, 2003)

The local pet store has some leucistic leopard geckos for $60 and they are c.b. and are about 4" and look healthy. but I am fairly new to the hobby and really don't know what they are going for. it is a male if that makes any diff. any sites that have a pic of a leucistic so I can compare?. The ones at the petstore are a bronze color, but I have read that they turn a totally diff. color with age.:? :? :?     thanks


----------



## rapunzel (Aug 23, 2003)

*i got a female*

leucistic at the rep. show for 35 dollars. Pet store prices are higher. I have seen them for 80 at Petsmart.
yep, males are cheaper than females.


----------



## scorpio (Aug 23, 2003)

Animals are so cheap at Reptile shows. I wish I could get around to one.  They have pacmans for less than 10 bucks I hear


----------



## rapunzel (Aug 23, 2003)

*dont confuzzle me...*

(its not hard)..I asked in the post below..what part of Michigan are you in..
anywhere near downriver...Taylor area? there is one every month there...


----------



## Lycanthrope (Aug 23, 2003)

odd this should come up. i recently got two paaternless hatchlings at the shop with a shipment or regular baby leos. my manager insists i sell them at the regular price of 29.99.


----------



## The Juice (Aug 23, 2003)

where do you work??


----------



## Cooper (Aug 24, 2003)

Why are males cheaper than females? Do they not live as long?


----------



## Bry (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cooper _
> *Why are males cheaper than females? Do they not live as long? *


Actually, males and females live about the same length of time. One of the main reasons for the difference in price is that males cannot be housed together. Males require separate caging to prevent fights. However, it's a pretty common practice to keep one male and several females together. Therefore, females are in higher demand.

Bry


----------



## JohnxII (Mar 18, 2005)

*Ot*

I've also read about how egg laying can shorten a female's life span. True?


----------



## Beardo (Mar 18, 2005)

JohnxII said:
			
		

> I've also read about how egg laying can shorten a female's life span. True?


Only if done improperly or in excess.

Also...technically there is no such thing as a "leucistic" Leopard Gecko. There are patternless and Blizzards, but no true leucistics. True leucistics are _completely_ white with no other colors period (except for the eyes).


----------



## The Juice (Mar 18, 2005)

DavidBeard said:
			
		

> Only if done improperly or in excess.
> 
> Also...technically there is no such thing as a "leucistic" Leopard Gecko. There are patternless and Blizzards, but no true leucistics. True leucistics are _completely_ white with no other colors period (except for the eyes).



 I know but some dealers still Label them Leucistic. I should have put Leucistic (Patternless) in my question :8o


----------



## Sequin (Mar 18, 2005)

Pffft they are 120 at our local petshops
~Meagan~


----------



## xelda (Mar 18, 2005)

You should be able to buy baby patternless for $20 at local herp shows or even at Petco.  Some of the higher quality patternless (that have bright color and orange on the tail) command $40-$60.

When the first patternless leopards came out, they were originally thought to be leucistic so that's what they were marketed as.  The misnomer just stuck, which is why it's used so often in today's market.

Anyway, about egg production shortening a female's life span, that's more likely to be the case if you powerfeed your leos, breed them prematurely, or breed them multiple times in a single season.


----------



## Lycanthrope (Mar 18, 2005)

I have between four and six of them regularly at work still for 29.99 sometimes 19.99 on sale. Petco gets its geckos from Gourmet Rodent, and due to the high volume of business we provide, they put all kinds of morphs in the boxes under the regular price.


----------



## Wolfchan (Mar 22, 2005)

The store I used to work at currently has an adult female patternless in BEAUTIFUL condition for $89.99.


----------

